# برنامه نویسی با محصولات مایکروسافت > برنامه نویسی مبتنی بر Microsoft .Net Framework > پروژه Mono > سوال: پیغام خطا در هنگام ایجاد پروژه جدید اندروید در VS 2015

## mehran63

با سلام 
من بر اساس آموزش http://xamarin-persian.ir/56/%D8%A2%...3%D8%AA%DB%8C/ زامارین را نصب کردم. ولی حالا وقتی میخوام از طریق گزینه new در visual studio 2015 یک پروژه اندروید ایجاد کنم پیغام خطای زیر را میدهد. 

object reference not set to an instance of an object

در ضمن وضعیت SDK-Manager هم در عکس زیر میبینید نمیدونم مشکل از این هست یا نه. ولی هیچکدوم از android api level نصب نمیشن و پیغام زیر رو میدن

Preparing to install archives
Downloading Android SDK Tools, revision 25.2.2
Download finished with wrong size. Expected 301642481 bytes, got 1487 bytes.
Downloading SDK Platform Android 5.1.1, API 22, revision 2
Download interrupted: Unexpected HTTP Status 416
Downloading Sources for Android SDK, API 22, revision 1
Download interrupted: Unexpected HTTP Status 416
Skipping 'Android TV ARM EABI v7a System Image, Android API 22, revision 1'; it depends on 'SDK Platform Android 5.1.1, API 22, revision 2' which was not installed.
Skipping 'Android TV Intel x86 Atom System Image, Android API 22, revision 3'; it depends on 'SDK Platform Android 5.1.1, API 22, revision 2' which was not installed.
Skipping 'Android Wear ARM EABI v7a System Image, Android API 22, revision 7'; it depends on 'SDK Platform Android 5.1.1, API 22, revision 2' which was not installed.
Skipping 'Android Wear Intel x86 Atom System Image, Android API 22, revision 7'; it depends on 'SDK Platform Android 5.1.1, API 22, revision 2' which was not installed.
Skipping 'ARM EABI v7a System Image, Android API 22, revision 1'; it depends on 'SDK Platform Android 5.1.1, API 22, revision 2' which was not installed.
Skipping 'Intel x86 Atom_64 System Image, Android API 22, revision 5'; it depends on 'SDK Platform Android 5.1.1, API 22, revision 2' which was not installed.
Skipping 'Intel x86 Atom System Image, Android API 22, revision 5'; it depends on 'SDK Platform Android 5.1.1, API 22, revision 2' which was not installed.
Skipping 'Google APIs ARM EABI v7a System Image, Android API 22, revision 10'; it depends on 'SDK Platform Android 5.1.1, API 22, revision 2' which was not installed.
Skipping 'Google APIs Intel x86 Atom_64 System Image, Android API 22, revision 10'; it depends on 'SDK Platform Android 5.1.1, API 22, revision 2' which was not installed.
Skipping 'Google APIs Intel x86 Atom System Image, Android API 22, revision 10'; it depends on 'SDK Platform Android 5.1.1, API 22, revision 2' which was not installed.
Skipping 'Google APIs, Android API 22, revision 1'; it depends on 'SDK Platform Android 5.1.1, API 22, revision 2' which was not installed.
Done. Nothing was installed.

----------


## mehran63

اگه لطف کنید راهنمایی بفرمایید ممنون میشم

----------


## mehran63

کسی نیست راهنمایی کنه

----------


## k.alami

سلام به همه دوستان و اساتید محترم
من هم دقیقا این مشکل را دارم ولی من apiها را کامل نصب کردم .

Untitled.jpg

----------

